# Zdalny pulpit Gentoo <-----> Ubuntu

## Pryka

Hej, mam pytanko jako, że nigdy się tym nie interesowałem. Czy istnieje możliwość zdalnego połączenia dwóch maszyn po IP nie należących do tej samej sieci?

Jeśli tak to byłbym wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie, z góry dzięki.

ps. interesowałoby mnie połączenie systemów z tematu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Musisz jakos zestawic p2p na nich, VPN albo IPv6 i problem znika.

----------

## Pryka

Z tego wszystkiego chyba najbardziej by mnie interesował VPN, tylko prosiłbym o drobną radę jaki, wybrać jak to w miarę bezboleśnie skonfigurować no i na koniec jak to zewrzeć z remote desktop

----------

## Raku

Nie prościej zainstalować NX?

----------

## Pryka

Nie wiem dlatego pytam, dzięki za sugestię sprawdzę i to ustrojstwo.

----------

## Pryka

a co powinienem dokładnie zainstalować z tego NX?? Bo sporo tych pakietów zainstalowałem te...

```
net-misc/nxclient

net-misc/nxnode

net-misc/nxserver-freeedition
```

I szczerze to nie bardzo wiem czy to wystarczy, a jak tak to co z tym dalej zrobić...

W polu NX Wizzard gdzie trzeba wpisać adres serwera mam podać komputer docelowy?

----------

## ufoman

nxserver-freeedition powinien pociagnąć resztę potrzebnych rzeczy.

Tak, masz wpisać adres maszyny docelowej. NX działa po SSH, więc port 22 na tej maszynie musi być dostępny.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Hej, mam pytanko jako, że nigdy się tym nie interesowałem. Czy istnieje możliwość zdalnego połączenia dwóch maszyn po IP nie należących do tej samej sieci?
> 
> Jeśli tak to byłbym wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie, z góry dzięki.
> 
> ps. interesowałoby mnie połączenie systemów z tematu.

 

Zakladam, ze bez publiczengo ip oba? Jak tak, musisz jakis vpn, ipv6 czy jakos sobie forwardowac port do tego, np. przez ssh (-R czy -L).

----------

## Pryka

Jeden publiczny drugi nie wiem, nie mam stałego dostępu do tamtego komputera więc wszystko możliwe.

----------

## SlashBeast

jeden publiczny wystarczy, mozesz na neigo po ssh udostepnic port przez ktory bedziesz sie do tego za natem laczyl, za to ten za natem bez czarow sie polaczy do tego z pub ip.

----------

